# Poop eating and peeing on the terrace



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Forgive me if I'm missing something but...instead of adding hot sauce to the poop why not just pick it up and remove temptation?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Sorry you are having this problem.
My vet has a theory that you can use MSG (meat tenderizer) in their food to make poop taste terrible. I've not had much luck, but you could always try it since it doesn't cost much. I've found the best way is just stay on top of removing poop as fast as possible. You might want to try adding vegies to their diet like green beans. Maybe something is lacking from her diet. It might just take time since she is so nervous. Sorry I'm not familiar with what to do about pica. Sounds like your dogs have been through a lot in their young lives. It make take lots of time. Thanks for your hard work, sounds like they have a wonderful life now!


----------



## raqinmex (Nov 28, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Forgive me if I'm missing something but...instead of adding hot sauce to the poop why not just pick it up and remove temptation?


Well, the problem is that they have decided to sleep on the terrace, and not in their crates. This generally happens at night. So therein lies the problem. The pooping, peeing and poop eating happen at night, not within eyesight of us.


----------



## raqinmex (Nov 28, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> Sorry you are having this problem.
> My vet has a theory that you can use MSG (meat tenderizer) in their food to make poop taste terrible. I've not had much luck, but you could always try it since it doesn't cost much. I've found the best way is just stay on top of removing poop as fast as possible. You might want to try adding vegies to their diet like green beans. Maybe something is lacking from her diet. It might just take time since she is so nervous. Sorry I'm not familiar with what to do about pica. Sounds like your dogs have been through a lot in their young lives. It make take lots of time. Thanks for your hard work, sounds like they have a wonderful life now!


Thank you for the compliment. We are new at this and have only raised puppies who were never abused or abandoned.

Pica is an odd quirk of dogs and people as well. They will eat grass, for example, not too exciting or other non edibles. 

The theory is that they are missing something in their diet, and are self medicating.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

ohhh that makes sense now . I've heard if you put a chunk of pineapple in their food it makes poop taste bad, some people on forum have tried it. I don't blame you, I don't have the stomach for puppy kisses after poop eating either :yuck:


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I recently read this article:

http://drsophiayin.com/blog/entry/coprophagia-the-scoop-on-poop-eating-in-dogs

The results of the study claim that short of picking it up, there is no effective method of stopping this behavior, though you can manage it by using "Leave It" or calling the dog. Also, I'm not sure if your dog is spayed, but the author also mentions that 19% of spayed females are poop eaters, with some variability according to breed.


----------



## raqinmex (Nov 28, 2012)

BriGuy said:


> I recently read this article:
> 
> http://drsophiayin.com/blog/entry/coprophagia-the-scoop-on-poop-eating-in-dogs
> 
> The results of the study claim that short of picking it up, there is no effective method of stopping this behavior, though you can manage it by using "Leave It" or calling the dog. Also, I'm not sure if your dog is spayed, but the author also mentions that 19% of spayed females are poop eaters, with some variability according to breed.



Lawd ha mercy. She is spayed, and she was in a dog shelter for 1500 dogs.
One of us is going to need a shrink.


----------



## TobysDad (Apr 7, 2009)

*poop eating*

Our Toby occassionally likes to dine on poop also. I tend to stay near when I know it is their poop time, and pick it up ASAP. I know they also dine continuously on rabbit poop (and deer if they can find it), but there is little I can do about that.

One thing that always interested me. I was also told about putting pineapple or other things in their food to make their poop taste bad. But think about it - how can poop taste any worse?


----------



## raqinmex (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the laugh anyhow. BTW number one son's name is Toby. The human one.

It is pretty hard to imaging how poop can possibly taste any worse, even with hot chili pepper flakes on it. Think I'll pick up some habanero sauce today. 

I love pineapple personally that makes NO sense to me.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

There is also the possibility that the dog has been punished for pooping in the wrong place, so she is trying to hide it, by eating it, so she won't get punished. Best to just clean it up as soon as possible and don't make a big deal about it. Prevention is better than punishment.

Can you crate her? Does she poop in her crate? Have you tried taking her on a long walk just before bedtime so she takes care of business outside?


----------



## raqinmex (Nov 28, 2012)

Good suggestions. We have tried the walk, no results. Putting them out in a fenced area after dinner is helpful. 
I have no idea what happened to her. But I am sure none of it was good. She panicks when she has done something wrong and it takes 30 minutes to calm her down.


----------



## JaimeNTJ (Aug 4, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Forgive me if I'm missing something but...instead of adding hot sauce to the poop why not just pick it up and remove temptation?


This was my (obvious) question too. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## raqinmex (Nov 28, 2012)

JaimeNTJ said:


> This was my (obvious) question too. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free



I guess you missed the part where I said it happens at night. So unless one of us senior citizens are on guard 24/7 this cannot happen. 

No Jaime, this is not funny. No es chistoso.


----------



## JaimeNTJ (Aug 4, 2012)

That still doesn't make sense to me. If you have time to add hot sauce, why can't you just pick it up?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

JaimeNTJ said:


> That still doesn't make sense to me. If you have time to add hot sauce, why can't you just pick it up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


I think OP is using it during the day to deter the pup from eating it, so when she poops at night she won't want to eat it even when there is no hot sauce on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm not too familiar with your story or these pups, but I would highly recommend crating them if they do not elimate in their crates. I'm not sure what your schedule looks like, but we potty our pup 2-4 times during the night. 

Right after pooping in the yard (supervised), I call Bear over and give him lots of love and praise. So now whenever he does his business, he'll point out all his "presents" to me. "Look! Ma! I did #2! Now clean it up!!!" This might help, if they are eating the poop to hide the evidence and avoid punishment.

I understand that this happens at night, during unsupervised time, so perhaps not allowing the pups on the terrace unsupervised until they break the habit might be in your best interest. 

Depending on the texture of the flooring, you might want to put un-diluted white vinegar on it and let it sit over night and scrub it down in the morning. 

I wish you the best of luck! I know it must be frustrating.


----------



## sandyhp (Jan 21, 2008)

I have tried EVERYTHING there is to try in an attempt to stop Schatzi from eating poop. So I pick it up as soon as it hits the ground. Crates at night. But I realize that if it is happening in the middle of the night there's not much to do about it. 

Sorry I couldn't tell you I succeeded!


----------



## raqinmex (Nov 28, 2012)

JaimeNTJ said:


> That still doesn't make sense to me. If you have time to add hot sauce, why can't you just pick it up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Now that is a very good question Jaime. 
1. It happens at night usually.
2. It is the gardener's job to pick up poop. I am not a poop person, and I fortunately don't have to be.
3. The gardener is here 4 hours a day 5 days a week.
4. Some people vomit if they have to pick up poo. I am one of them.
5. My husband has a bad back is 75 and can't bend over very well.
6. The addition of hot sauce is after a bite has been taken so that it does not happen again, or if poop is noticed on the terrace by me, I will lace it with hot sauce until a poo person comes along. 

Are we all clear now?


----------



## mana (Feb 20, 2012)

My dog does not eat his own poop, only eats others poop. Cat poop apparently tastes the best as it is the smelliest. Sometimes he avoids the poop, other times he eats it. Go figure.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

raqinmex said:


> 5. My husband has a bad back is 75 and can't bend over very well.


I have one of those metal pooper scoopers.







We've also tried a one-handed spring loaded pooper scooper.









Would those be realistic alternatives for your husband?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Brave said:


> I have one of those metal pooper scoopers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grrrr... the pictures didn't load. 

Here's a URL to the one-handed spring action pooper scooper

And here's a URL to the traditional bucket and paddle scooper


----------



## raqinmex (Nov 28, 2012)

Brave said:


> I have one of those metal pooper scoopers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I think that would work quite well. Thanks very much.
I'll see if i can find one in Mexico. 

I see also you are having the same photo posting problems that I am. It would be nice if someone could explain how to operate this system.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

raqinmex said:


> Yes I think that would work quite well. Thanks very much.
> I'll see if i can find one in Mexico.
> 
> I see also you are having the same photo posting problems that I am. It would be nice if someone could explain how to operate this system.


I was trying to post from google search results. I was using the "insert image" button which asks for a URL. I think it would have worked properly if I had saved the image on an image site (such as photobucket, etc) then used the individual image link. 

Normally, I save the photo on my computer and upload it as an attachment.


----------

